# Coda Slashes Price of Electric Car $25,000



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

John Voelcker speculates that move is a 'fire sale' to move cars, especially since the company isn't responding to inquiries.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Going out of business sale?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Never heard of them before. Here's some of the car's specs:

http://app.codaautomotive.com/CarConfigurator/View/Specifications

Looks like a half decent setup but without a big automotive name to back it up, that warranty is pretty much worthless. They're just not big enough to be taken seriously.

Anyone know how proprietary the battery and drive system are?

The warranty is likely to be worthless if they do go under...(wish they weren't so far away)


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

UQM makes the drive systems for the Coda. Coda had done very little on marketing and I don't know if they will be around long.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

$25K is less than UQM was trying to charge individuals to buy their motor and inverter, plus you get a battery pack, charger, DC/DC, etc. Throw in the rebate and this would be a great deal to pull everything out of the crap Chinese glider and put it into a nice conversion. Then hold onto the glider to sell for parts when the few people who own a Coda might need them. Charge a premium and you might end up being able to pay for your conversion = free EV


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

I looked at and drove the Coda, it was not nearly as bad as ppl made it out to be. They have the UQM power phase 100 system in them and I believe calb prismatics. Nice Alpine deck. I doubt that tearing it apart would yeild a more reliable vehicle. I drove past their factory here in Los Angeles the otherday it was nearly deserted, they layed off half of their workforce recently. Does not look good for them.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

JRP3 said:


> $25K is less than UQM was trying to charge individuals to buy their motor and inverter, plus you get a battery pack, charger, DC/DC, etc. Throw in the rebate and this would be a great deal to pull everything out of the crap Chinese glider and put it into a nice conversion. Then hold onto the glider to sell for parts when the few people who own a Coda might need them. Charge a premium and you might end up being able to pay for your conversion = free EV


The powerphase 100 is about $20k. The larger units(150kw) are more like $35k.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

The biggest problem with the Coda is its just so fugly and frumpy looking.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

rochesterricer said:


> The biggest problem with the Coda is its just so fugly and frumpy looking.


Agreed. .


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> $25K is less than UQM was trying to charge individuals to buy their motor and inverter, plus you get a battery pack, charger, DC/DC, etc. Throw in the rebate and this would be a great deal to pull everything out of the crap Chinese glider and put it into a nice conversion. Then hold onto the glider to sell for parts when the few people who own a Coda might need them. Charge a premium and you might end up being able to pay for your conversion = free EV


Sounds like a decent deal to me. UQM seems to make top shelf stuff but I wonder if they would offer any support to an end user?

But if Coda does go under, I doubt the finished cars will last long if the liquidation of Azure example is any indication.


----------

